# tire pressure warning



## ccgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone... I have a 2010 VW CC that I leased in August. Earlier this week, the tire pressure indicator came onto my dashboard, along with the "low tyre pressure" warning on the display. A few minutes before it flashed on I felt my tire pop. Anyway, it turns out that I had a flat, so I had the tire changed and thought that was the end of it. Even after the tire was changed though, the low tyre pressure warning never went away. I sort of assumed that it had to do with the flat I got earlier this week and that it just had to be reset or something, so I haven't done anything about it. Tonight I was driving home and the "low tyre pressure" text on the display went away, but the little exclamation point icon is still on the dashboard and right before I got home it started flashing. 

I had made an appointment before this whole ordeal for tomorrow to bring in the car, so I was planning to do that and have them switch out the tire (I have the tire insurance that they offer) while I'm there. I'm nervous to drive it now though - do you think it's just a sensor issue or could it be a problem with one of my other tires? Has this happened to anyone after getting a flat?


----------



## Gary_CC (Aug 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, the tire pressure sensor doesn't tell you which tire is low. My warning came on this week, since it's getting colder. I checked every tire, and added air to all of them to get them consistent.

Do the other tires look very low? Mine looked fine, but were only a little under normal pressure...


----------



## ccgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

they look ok to me, but my car knowledge is minimal, haha. i live in new orleans so it really hasn't been that cold. i just think it's kind of weird that the warning came on right before the one tire went flat, then it stayed even after the tire was changed, and now the text is gone but the icon is still there... and it flashes.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

I had it come on this week also. I checked out the pressure. All of them were at about 25 psi, inflated them to 35 psi, and it went away.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

well first things first. I'm not surfe if you were trying to make the word tire fancier, but its still spelled tire not tyre.

As far as the light you should be checking your tires atleast bi weekly for air pressure. See if any of them are low. My wife does this with me when we wash our cars each week. That's probably the issue you have a tire that's underinflated


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

they spell it tyre in England.. glad you are taking an interest in learning about your car! rare for a girl lol


check all of your tire pressures, I believe VW's tire pressure monitoring system isn't a measure of absolute pressure, but of relative pressure to the other tires. I may very well be wrong on this.

Also, Volkswagen's owner's manuals are actually very informative and well written. I was very surprised about the information that they have in there, and if you're in a pinch they can often answer the question you have :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MBH said:


> they spell it tyre in England.. glad you are taking an interest in learning about your car! rare for a girl lol
> 
> 
> check all of your tire pressures, I believe VW's tire pressure monitoring system isn't a measure of absolute pressure, but of relative pressure to the other tires. I may very well be wrong on this.
> ...


I appreciate the info about england. Honestly its something I was not aware of.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah I thought it was funny that VW uses tyre for the warning light instead of tire.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> yeah I thought it was funny that VW uses tyre for the warning light instead of tire.


I had mine come on ABout a week ago. I didnt know what it was. Had to pull the book out and look. Anyways. I was park on a slop. Think there was something under the tire. Anyways it went away when i started driving.


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Something that I would greatly recommend is a digital tire pressure gauge. They are simple to use as well read, this is the the sort of thing that you will keep around for years to come. There are many on the market these days and they are not expensive. The one I have has .5psi reading increments which has been good enough for me.


----------



## parkseiii (Feb 15, 2011)

I do think it's unusual that a German car uses the British spelling "Tyre" on their alert page. Oh well, I speak the Queen's English, so either way is fine with me.

So, is there a way to manually clear the alert? I replaced a road-damaged tire today and the alert won't clear, even after driving it for a while.

Today was a bad day. Not only did I take a metal shard in the tire, but the car wouldn't start afterward. Turns out a bad cell in the battery, and even though we hooked up a battery pak during the battery swap-out to keep from losing the electronic memory, I had to reset the electronic parking brake and driver's side window. Plus, I still have the Flat Tyre alert and am still registering a 3.5A drain, even though everything appears to be turned off.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

I was told by the dealer that Canadian vehicles must be reset any time a warning is triggered. That is, once the fault is corrected you must hold down the "SET" button on the center console for a few seconds. I've never had to do it so I'm curious if it works for you. Please let us know.




Mack


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes what button do you have on the right of your shifter (top one)?

For me this is the button i hold to do a reset for the tire pressure monitoring. This only applies if you have ABS based system. If the OP is from US then she wont have this system (at least not on 2010).


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Yes what button do you have on the right of your shifter (top one)?
> 
> For me this is the button i hold to do a reset for the tire pressure monitoring. This only applies if you have ABS based system. If the OP is from US then she wont have this system (at least not on 2010).


 
It's called "SET" and has a pic of a tire tread.


Mack


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

When you had your tire changed did they put your spare on? I am not sure that the spare has a TPMS valve stem. THis would cause the light to stay on. Everything should be good when you get your origional tire fixed/replaced.

To my knowledge, only the newer wheel speed sensor TPMS has to be "reset" once it is triggered.

-Eli


----------



## AGKontis (Mar 4, 2013)

*But what does it mean when Flashing?*

What does it mean when this indicator is flashing? Was just on my way home, after getting a flat this morning, so my donut is on. 

My flat indicator was on, and the started flashing. I stopped to check the pressure of all tires (two front, back right) and all have 30psi. 

Is my indicTor on just because I'm riding my donut?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

AGKontis said:


> What does it mean when this indicator is flashing? Was just on my way home, after getting a flat this morning, so my donut is on.
> 
> My flat indicator was on, and the started flashing. I stopped to check the pressure of all tires (two front, back right) and all have 30psi.
> 
> Is my indicTor on just because I'm riding my donut?


Probably you can reset your pressure and should go away. Then reset it again when you put on new/old one. Now I am not sure if US CC has a TPMS reset button and if it uses direct or indirect system. If Direct it may not have a sensor at all in spare tire.


----------

